# Where is the key slot inside my 2016 Premier Efition ?



## Blue Demon (Sep 28, 2016)

I mean the one where you insert the key if the fob battery is dead and the push to start button won't work. I have looked everywhere! I have seen a few YouTube videos but none of them apply to my car. And the owners manual shows it at a location not on my car. Strange.


----------



## Wodie (Jan 8, 2017)

Blue Demon said:


> I mean the one where you insert the key if the fob battery is dead and the push to start button won't work. I have looked everywhere! I have seen a few YouTube videos but none of them apply to my car. And the owners manual shows it at a location not on my car. Strange.


Prolly in console or underneath parking break


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Therre Ain't 1 dawg !


----------



## Sklyn (Jan 7, 2017)

in the cup holder?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Does the manual say it? Gen 1 it was a hidden spot under the parking brake by cup holders. Auto trans parking brake is now a 90's GM foot pedal thingy.


Front cup holders...

Page 39/40 in the physical hands on paper back book in glove box or page 40/41 on this electronic PDF link below.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...Chevrolet-Cruze-Compact-Car-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## Blue Demon (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you Merc6, I had not thought of looking at a 2017 owners manual since mine is a 2016. But, there it is just like you said!


----------



## Wodie (Jan 8, 2017)

Blue Demon said:


> Thank you Merc6, I had not thought of looking at a 2017 owners manual since mine is a 2016. But, there it is just like you said!


I got a 2015...i bought a new fob as a backup and want to program it. I found the hidden key spot and put the key in it...but from what i read on a web site is that you have to turn the key 5 times or something...but it doesn't seem to turn and i dont want to break it...what to do?


----------



## RatBoy (Jan 19, 2017)

New '17 hatchback - dealer told me to put key/fob in the front cupholder...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RatBoy said:


> New '17 hatchback - dealer told me to put key/fob in the front cupholder...


Correct. See p.39

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...Chevrolet-Cruze-Compact-Car-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------

